#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-16
<kostas> παιδιά
<kostas> είναι κανείς εω ;
<DennisLost> Ποιος ξερει απο εγκατάσταση Ubuntu παλεύω 2 μερες με USB και ολο errors
<ubuntu_user> καλησπέρα σας, παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα να μου πείτε μία έκδοση του ubuntu σε light, υπάρχει?
<alkisg> Δηλαδή, σε τι σύστημα θες να την τρέξεις; Τι cpu, πόση RAM;
<ubuntu_user> σε μικρό σύστημα με επεξεργαστή atom
<ubuntu_user> intel
<alkisg> Πόση RAM;
<NikTh> Γνωρίζεις το μοντέλο του Laptop/Netbook ; π.χ. είναι Acer Aspire One;
<ubuntu_user> όχι απλά για απλή χρήση, το ubuntu σε κανονική μορφή είναι βαρύ, σε απλή μορφή θα πηγαίνει γρηγορότερα πιστεύω.
<alkisg> Έχουμε φτιάξει για τα σχολεία ένα ειδικό cd που δεν έχει unity αλλά το gnome-flashback που είναι πιο ελαφρύ...
<NikTh> Μια απλή μορφή (όπως το εννοείς) είναι το Xubuntu. Δοκίμασε είτε την τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση μικρής διάρκειας υποστήριξης 14.10, είτε την τελευταία διαθέσιμη LTS(μαρκάς διάρκειας), 14.04.
<alkisg> Θέλει λιγότερη ram και δεν χρειάζεται 3d
<alkisg> Αν θες δες το στο http://ts.sch.gr/wiki/Linux/LiveCD αλλά αύριο γιατί σήμερα είναι πεσμένο το σχολικό δίκτυο
<alkisg> Και το xubuntu και το lubuntu καλά είναι...
<NikTh> http://xubuntu.org/
<ubuntu_user> xubuntu και lubuntu είναι τα ίδια?
<alkisg> Όχι, από ram είναι: lubuntu < gnome-flashback < xubuntu
<alkisg> Από χρηστικότητα, υποκειμενικά, lubuntu < xubuntu < gnome-flashback
<NikTh> Χωρίς ενεργοποίηση του compositor σε Xubuntu, θα έλεγα ότι είναι αρκετά γρήγορο.
<ubuntu_user> και με την εγκατάσταση τι παίζει, όπως το ubuntu είναι?
<ubuntu_user> compositor? τι είναι?
<NikTh> Ναι, τον ίδιο εγκαταστάτη έχουν περίπου. Δεν θα σε δυσκολέψει.
<ubuntu_user> επίσης ακόμη μία ερώτηση, εάν περάσω τα μέηλ του ubuntu στο xubuntu μπορούν να διαβαστούν?
<NikTh> Ένας διαχειριστής παραθύρων είναι. Στο Xubuntu ο compositor είναι (αν θυμάμαι σωστά) απενεργοποιημένος από προεπιλογή. Αν τον ενεργοποιήσεις ....
<NikTh> ... ενεργοποιούνται κάποια έξτρα εφέ στο γραφικό περιβάλλον. Τότε ίσως βαρύνει κάπως.
<ubuntu_user> κατάλαβα nikth
<ubuntu_user> θα δοκιμάσω την έκδοση του xubuntu.
<NikTh> Για τα e-mail δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση. Sorry.
<ubuntu_user> Όσο για τα μέηλ πρόκειται από τον thunderbird,
<NikTh> Τότε ναι, είναι το ίδιο. Ο Thunderbird λειτουργεί το ίδιο σε Ubuntu και Xubuntu.
<ubuntu_user> Α, ωραία.
<ubuntu_user> σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σας Alkis και Nikth. Θα σας ευχηθώ καλή συνέχεια και θα σας ενημερώσω μόλις τελειώσω την εγκατάσταση.
<NikTh> Καλή επιτυχία ubuntu_user
<ubuntu_user> ευχαριστώ.
<ubuntu_user> γεια σας
<alkisg> Γεια σου ubuntu_user
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-17
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2500-1: X.Org X server vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2500-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2501-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2501-1/>
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<kilon> aloha
<pc_magas> kilon, kalispera
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<kilon> ola kala ola anthira
<kilon> ola aggelika plasmena :D
<kilon> esy me ti asxolise me to ubuntu ?
<pc_magas> KAnw Web development kai to exw san main OS
<pc_magas> (Kai Only OS)
<kilon> a oraios
<pc_magas> + Oti eimai kai nsto community
<kilon> ego to exo san deytero OS, me tin megali moy agapi to macos kan ton imac moy :)
<kilon> asxoloyme me programmatismo kai 3d graphics
<pc_magas> kilon, Blender?
<kilon> nai Blender , protimo open source an kai efeson me kalyptei
<pc_magas> Ara ti to 8es to MAc
<pc_magas> To blender paizei kai se Ubuntu
<kilon> to ksero all den moy aresei to linux os moy aresei to macos
<pc_magas> kilon, pou eimai ena wraiopoihmeno freebsd
<kilon> to ubuntu ?
<kilon> kai akoma exo themata me to ubuntu
<kilon> px o printer ginetai idle kai prepei na ton kleiso kai na ton ksananoixo
<pc_magas> Nomizw einai 8ema hardware
<pc_magas> auto
<pc_magas> To ubuntu einai linux kernel kai ena wraio UI
<kilon> provlimata me to "explorer" toy, na patao se fav location kai na min alazei ktl
<pc_magas> ton nautilus
<pc_magas> Posi mnimi exeis?
<kilon> + i empeiria moy me pc hardware einai me ena soro provlimata
<kilon> 16 GB
<pc_magas> Ram?
<kilon> nai ram
<kilon> 8 GB exei o imac
<kilon> to ubuntu to trexo pano se ena pc
<kilon> to teleytaio pc poy agorasa kai that agorasa :D
<kilon> eixe provlimata o deyteros skliros kai evgala ta windoom, kai afisa to ubuntu ston kentriko skliro
<kilon> enas 64GB SSD
<pc_magas> Not bad 8a pane sfaira
<kilon> kanei boot se 2 seconds
<kilon> to macos kanei se 50 :D
<kilon> alla san taxitita den vlepo kapoia diafora megali, pithanon to macos na einai ligo pio grigora
<pc_magas> Egw pali me to Aptana studio kanw development (hotfix) Kai me git deploy (Shut up and take my money situation)
<pc_magas> Kai genika me endiaferei to web application depoyment kai replication
<kilon> to aptana den to ksero, alla to git kai eidika to github to latreyo
<pc_magas> to na kaneis deployment web efarmogi me git einai ALL the money
<kilon> kai genika apo web development den katexo, asxoloyme kyrios 3d graphics kai apo glosses Python + Pharo
<pc_magas> Ama ksereis Python mporei na sxoili8eis me Django
<kilon> vasika scriptaro ton blender
<pc_magas> pou einai python 4 web
<pc_magas> game dev>
<pc_magas> game dev?
<kilon> den moy aresei katholoy to web dev :D toylaxiston oti exo dei apo html/js/css
<pc_magas> Emena pali mou dinei ena kommati pswmi
<pc_magas> KAi me endiaferoun ta low strwmata tou web
<pc_magas> kai oti den exei sxesi me frontend
<kilon> oxi 3d artist eimai me gnoseis programmatismoy, to xrisimopoio gia dimioyrgia ergaleion
<kilon> freelancer i se elliniki etaireia ?
<pc_magas> Se elliniki etaireia
<kilon> oraios
<pc_magas> Vasika asxoileite me organwsi synedriwn
<pc_magas> kai kanei app gi autin
<pc_magas> kai kanw app gi autin
<kilon> I see
<kilon> apo oti vlepo psomi exei to web dev kai mobile dev
<pc_magas> Enoeite
<pc_magas> Kyriws
<kilon> me opoion milao programmatisti ena apo ta dyo kanei
<pc_magas> Alla 8elw na paw stin anaptiksi infastructure
<kilon> prin merikes meres miloysa me ena palikari poy mathenei Ruby On Rails
<kilon> den exo idea tin einai etouto
<pc_magas> Ekana apopeira gia rails
<pc_magas> alla metapidisa se Java
<pc_magas> pou 8elw na ma8w
<kilon> diladi egeines derailed :D
<pc_magas> Proswrinws
<pc_magas> Vasika den vriskw eukola support se rails
<pc_magas> an exw ena prob den vriskw lysi
<kilon> !!!
<pc_magas> kai eidika se yparxonta tutorials
<kilon> periorgo ROR einai super popular
<kilon> alla opos eipa den katexo ton klado
<pc_magas> Vasika se rspec den vrika lysi
<kilon> stackoverflow ?
<pc_magas> den kserw pws na rwtisw kai pou na rwtisw
<kilon> stackoverflow
<pc_magas> sto stack
<pc_magas> nai
<kilon> einai ligo mamakes merikes fores alla spania den apantane
<kilon> ennoo to moderation
<kilon> alla genika stack kai ksero psomi
<kilon> akoma kai pharo poy xrisimopoio poy den to kserei i mana toy, apantane panta
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2502-1: unzip vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2502-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324855#p324855>
<demi> mporei kaneis na mou pei ti mporei na symvainei kai den exw hxo sto skype?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2503-1: Bind vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2503-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-19
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2504-1: NSS update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2504-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-21
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324908#p324908>
<did> καλημερα, αν γνωριζει  καποιος , ο υπολογιστης εμφανισε ενα περιεργο μηνυμα. τι κανω;  BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck
<cris_> καλημερα σε ολους
<kilon> kaλημερα
<cris_> θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση
<cris_> αν ξερει καποιος να με κατευθυνει
<kilon> μονο μια
<cris_> μονο μια?
<kilon> στην επομενη πληρωνεις
<cris_> αληθεια?
<kilon> ¨Δ
<kilon> :D
<cris_> :)
<kilon> ρωτα ελεύθερα
<cris_> εχω βαλει ubuntu
<cris_> και εχω εγκαταστησει το webmin
<cris_> δεν ξερω και πολλα απλα πειραματιζομαι
<cris_> προσπαθω να φτιαξω vpn
<kilon> σορρυ δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτά
<kilon> ριξε και ενα ερωτημα στο φορουμ
<cris_> οκ ευχαριστω
<kilon> τι ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα σου ?
<cris_> αυτο που θελω ειναι απο απομακρισμενο υπολογιστη
<cris_> μεσω ιντερνετ δλδ
<cris_> να κανω συνδεση
<cris_> να παρει τοπικη ip
<cris_> και να εχω προσβαση στο τοπικο δικτυο
<cris_> εχω φτασει στη συνδεση
<cris_> κανει κανονικα
<kilon> a ok , to mono poy exo xrisimopoihsei prosopika kai doylepse einai to google desktop
<cris_> ?????????
<kilon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=el
<kilon> alla malon den theleis kati tetoio
<cris_> oxi
<cris_> efxaristw pantws
<kilon> tipota makari na mporoysa na se voithiso
<snorky> kalispera paides !
<kerato> yahara
<snorky> aaa edw eisai kerato ?...ki etoimazomoun na fugw
<snorky> exei kapoios  empeiria mipws , me virtualization ?
<snorky> kalispera paides
<talos-mintgr> καλισπερα
<talos-mintgr> Ειμαι στα διαβασματα τωρα
<talos-mintgr> snorky:
<snorky> geia sou talos....
<talos-mintgr> geia
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Το Ubuntu 14.04.2 είναι διαθέσιμο <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/21-02-15/%CF%84%CE%BF-ubuntu-14042-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AD%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%BF>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-22
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324939#p324939>
<snorky> kalispera paides
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-22
<harispc> Hello
<NikTh> ee2455: ναι, και όποιος το εγκατέστησε κιόλας ; να πετάξει το PC ;  :P
<kerato> gia ta hacked isos leei profanws
<kerato> tratzik
<NikTh> koleygr: Υπομονή φίλε. Θα έρθουν και καλύτερες ημέρες :)
<NikTh> kerato: το κατάλαβα ;-)
<NikTh> Δεν είναι μόνο τα ISOS βέβαια, hackαραν και το φόρουμ (το ξένο όχι το ελληνικό).
<NikTh> Οπότε όποιος έχει γραφτεί εκεί, όταν επανέλθει με το καλό, ας αλλάξει τον κωδικό του.
<koleygr> Όχι στο ελληνικό ε?
<NikTh> Όχι, το ελληνικό δεν βρίσκεται στους servers του Mint. Το συντηρούν τα παιδιά μόνα τους, είναι αλλού γι' αλλού (ευτυχώς δηλαδή, σε αυτή την περίπτωση).
<koleygr> Ναι
<koleygr> ευτυχως... γιατι βαζω παρομοιους κωδικους στα παντα
<koleygr> και θα επρεπε να αλλαξω παντου
<koleygr> την επαθα προσφατα εδω με μια εντολη που αφησα κενο πρωτα
<koleygr> αλλαζα τους κωδικους μου καμια ωρα
<NikTh> τι έπαθες; και τι εντολή;
<NikTh> α, έδωσες τον κωδικό χύμα εδώ;
<NikTh> χαχαχα
<koleygr>  /msg nickserv κλπ
<koleygr> ειχα ενα κενο πρωτα
<NikTh> Βάλε τον το hexchat (ή ότι χρησιμοποιείς) να τον βλέπει αυτόματα.
<NikTh> Εγώ έτσι το έχω.
<koleygr> δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο
<NikTh> Πως μπαίνεις IRC;
<NikTh> Μέσω browser;
<koleygr> χωρις κωδικο
<NikTh> ή μέσω client;
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> μεσω της ανακατευθυνσης απο τη σελιδα του φορουμ
<NikTh> A μάλιστα.
<kerato> kai to koley pws to empneysthkes file
<NikTh> Δες λίγο αυτό, 10 λεπτά υπόθεση είναι: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GreekTeam/IRC
<kerato> an thes les
<koleygr> το κολευ ειναι απο τα αρχικα μου
<koleygr> ΚΩστης ΛΕλεδακης
<koleygr> εβαλα και ενα "y"
<koleygr> για να μην ειναι kole
<koleygr> lol
<kerato> nais
<koleygr> Το ειδα... θενκς... ειχα υποψην πως μπαινεις κι αλλιως αλλα δεν πολυχρησιμοποιω irc
<ee2455> koleygr: Χρησιμοποιείς ίδιους κωδικούς σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες / υπηρεσίες;
<ee2455> Αν ναι, σταμάτα να το κάνεις!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-24
<stroplin> kalhspera sas
<stroplin> ψαχνω εδω και καιρο ενα προγραμα για fake voice σε πραγματικο χρονο
<stroplin> αν υπαρχει...
<stroplin> ευχαριστω
<stroplin> για ubuntu 14.10
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα
<George0k00> κατεβάζω το intel power gadget από http://tinyurl.com/p7nzu38
<George0k00> δεν είναι πακέτο και το κάνω "make"
<George0k00> και βγάζει σφάλματα
<George0k00> ξέρει κανείς πως να επιλυθούν?
<dk_> καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-25
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα !
<fero> kalhspera, antimetopizo provlima me mia efarmogi tou TEI gia na dilono ta mathimata mou.Otan trexo thn efarmogi me to wine( me aggliki glossa sto litourgiko) 14.04.3 ta fonts einai alampournezika. otan alazo to systima sta ellinika mou emfanizonte kanonika ta elinika fonts ....yparxi tropos na emfanizetonte me ellinika grammata sto application eno exo aggliki glosa sto leitourgiko?
<salih-emin> xmmm μάλλον η εφαρμογή έτσι έχει γραφτεί
<salih-emin> δηλαδή δεν υποστηρίζει UTF-8
<salih-emin> ας περιμένουμε όμως μήπως και κάποιος μπορεί να δώσει μια λύση (παράκαμψη) στο πρόβλημα σου
<fero> salih-emin: na sou stilo to link ths selidas tou tei?exei tin antimetopisi tou idiou provlimatos sta windows (isos iparxi kapio lib gia to wine?)
<fero> ok perimeno
<fero> thank you dude
<giannis> geia xara
<Guest5742> μολις εγκατεστησα το ubuntu 14.04
<Guest5742> πως ενεργοποιώ τη javascript?
<Guest5742> μπορω να κανω αναβαθμιση σε 15.04.Αν ναι...πως?
<ee2455> Την javascript; Πώς κατάλαβες ότι είναι απενεργοποιημένη;
<Guest5742> μπηκα σε ενα site και εμφανισε μηνυμα
<ee2455> Ποιόν browser χρησιμοποιείς; Firefox;
<Guest5742> ναι, δοκιμασα και με chromium
<ee2455> Ο Firefox έχει enabled by default την javascript (και μάλιστα, για να την κάνεις disable πρέπει να πας από το about:config).
<ee2455> Μήπως λέει βλακείες η ιστοσελίδα που επισκέφθηκες;
<Guest5742> mallon
<Guest5742> μάλλον
<ee2455> Μήπως έχεις ενεργοποιημένο κανένα addon που μπλοκάρει την javascript;
<ee2455> Οπως πχ το noscript.
<Guest5742> οχι
<Guest5742> μαλλον η σελιδα
<Guest5742> οκ
<Guest5742> μπορω ν ακανω αναβαθμιση?
<Guest5742> κατέβασα το 15.10
<ee2455> Ναι, φαντάζομαι ότι μπορείς. Αφού ήθελες 15.04 γιατί έβαλες 14.04;
<yiannis> κατέβασα το 15.04 αλλά κάθε φορά που έκανα log in και συμπήρωνα τον κωδικό εμφανιζόταν μια κενή οθόνη και πεταγε στην αρχικη όπου ζητούσε πάλι κωδικό
<yiannis> τελικά εγκατλεστησα μια παλια εκδοση με το 13.10 απ οπου εκανα αναβαθμιση σε 14.04 αφου εμφανίστηκε το αναογο μηνυμα
<ee2455> Δεν ξέρω γιατί παρουσιάζει αυτή τη συμπεριφορά κατά το login, ίσως κάποιος άλλος σε βοηθήσει.
<yiannis> ευχαριστώ
<yiannis> οταν εγκατεστησα το 13.10 εμφανιστηκε μήνυμα για  αναβαθμιση σε 14.04 απ οπου και επέλεξα να γίνει.Με εγκατεστημενο το 14.04 πλεον δεν εμφανίστηκε αναλογο μήνυμα
<yiannis> μπορώ να κανω αναβαθμιση μεσω τερματικου?
<junka> yiannis: πηγαινε στα settings του updater
<junka> καπου υπαρχει επιλογη για της αναβαθμισεις
<junka> λογικα ειναι ρυθμισμενη στο να σε ενημερωνει μονο για LTS εκδοσεις
<junka> αλλαξε το και θα εμφανηστει η 15.10
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-26
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα σε όλους :)
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<George0k00> για να χρησιμοποιείται το opencl σε ubuntu χρειάζεται μόνο να εγκαταστήσω το πακέτο beignet-opencl-icd?
<George0k00> (για κάρτα γραφικών intel)
<George0k00> *επεξεργαστή γραφικών
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<ee2455> Hello xeirwn
<pc_magas> the_eye_, kalispera
<pc_magas> file na se rwtisw kati?
<pc_magas> Esy den managares to forum kjai ton server tou ubuntu-gr?
<the_eye_> pc_magas, ναι
<pc_magas> the_eye_, the voitheia me tyxon anava8miseis kai managing h kai stisimata akomi otan pame se neon server?
<pc_magas> Epeidi 8a i8ela na ovithisw
<pc_magas> voithisw*
<pc_magas> 8es*
<pc_magas> Vasika 8a i8ela na dw hands on pws stinete enas mailserver. Kai to na voithisw to community einai h kalyteri kat eme empeiria.
<the_eye_> mailserver ?
<pc_magas> the_eye_, otan kanei confirm to registration enas user den stelnei email?
<the_eye_> Δες αυτό https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-14.04-apache2-php-mysql-pureftpd-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<pc_magas> the_eye_, Pera apo auto 8a i8ela ap eukairias na proteinw na valoume tin neoteri ekdosi tou PhpBB3
<pc_magas> Pou ypostirizei Mods
<pc_magas> + na tou dwsoume ena responsive ui me Bootstrap
<the_eye_> Ξέρεις  bootstrap ;
<pc_magas> the_eye_, stin douelia mou kanw frotnend me bootstrap
<pc_magas> etsi kserw tis vasikes klaseis
<pc_magas> tis Bootstrap + Copmponents
<pc_magas> Alla lew na pame se neo phpBB3 dioti upostirizei plugins
<pc_magas> pragma poy endexwmenos na mas voithisei gia opoion 8elisei na kanei native mobile app
<pc_magas> Anaptyswntas san Module ena rest Api.
<the_eye_> Ok, οπότε σχεδιάζεις ένα για το template του forum και αν παίζει σωστά, το βάζουμε.
<pc_magas> Apla lew ean mporoume kapoios h kai egw na exw ta db data (me tin sygkata8esi) tou community prokeimenw na kanw update to phpBB3 gia arxi
<pc_magas> etsi na exoume nea db etoimi na paizei me tin nea ekdosi tou phpBB3
<the_eye_> Θες την βάση μελών ; Ασφαλώς θα αστειεύεσαι!
<pc_magas> the_eye_, apla kserw oti 8a einai einai enas extra kopos to na kanoume (ednexwmenos) to update chain ttou phpBB3 kai gi auto rwtaw edw ean symfwnoun h oxi gia tis idees mou.
<pc_magas> Gi auto zitisa tin Db twn melon ean yparxei issue tote no prob.
<pc_magas> H na doume pws 8a to kanoume giati einai eukairia logo tou downtime.
<pc_magas> na kanoume updates tou software pou xrisimopoiei h koinotita.
<the_eye_> Οι ιδέες και οι προτάσεις είναι δεκτές. Αρκεί να σέβονται την κοινότητα, να μην δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
<pc_magas> the_eye_, gi auto tis lew gia na gnwrizw ta probs.
<pc_magas> pou yparxoun kai mazi na ta lysoume.
<the_eye_> Προβλήματα αυτή την στηγμή δεν υπάρχουν στην λειτουργία του λογισμικού.
<the_eye_> Όταν ανεβεί ο server θα ειναι όλα όπως πριν και ακόμα καλύτερα.
<pc_magas> the_eye_, den lenow mono ka8ara texnika probs alla kai oso afora i8ika.
<pc_magas> the_eye_, gi auto to kalytero 8elw na syzitisw kai na sineisferw.
<pc_magas> Kai 8elw na syzitisoume pws na anava8misoume to phoBB3 etsi wste otan paroume ton server na mporoume poio grigora kai eukola na anevasoume to forum.
<the_eye_> Ναι δεν το ξεκαθάρισες. Είπες αρχικά για mail server, μετά για bootstrap, μετά για phpbb3. Είπες ότι θες να μάθεις και μετά ότι θες να βοηθήσεις.
<pc_magas> 8elw ola auta parapanw
<the_eye_> Μπορείς να στήσεις έναν server σε pc σου και να πειραματιστείς.
<pc_magas> Na voi8isw na stisoume ton server kai ton mailserver tou Ubuntu-gr giati 8a me voithisi na ma8w kai tautoxrona 8a voithisw to community
<pc_magas> the_eye_, mail einai ligo mystirio logo tou MX record
<pc_magas> KAi synaxisontas tin proigoumeni protasi. Proteinw na valoume neoteri ekdosi phpBb3 me neo theme me Bootstrap kai kapoia modifications gia rest API.
<the_eye_> O server του ubuntu-gr δεν είναι για εκπαίδευση.
<the_eye_> Μπορείς να στήσεις έναν server σε pc σου και να πειραματιστείς.
<xeirwn> kalispera the_eye_  :)
<the_eye_> καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> uparxei mipws kapoia pi8anh hmeromhnia epanaleitourgias tou forum  ubuntu-gr ?
<the_eye_> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι, αλλά σε 1-2 εβδομάδες πιστεύω θα είναι σε λειτουργία
<xeirwn> ok, se euxaristw  :)
<the_eye_> τίποτα
<xeirwn> kalh nuxta se olous !
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-27
<George0k00> Καλημέρα
<koleygr> Εχει κανενας σας εμπειρία απο centOS?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-28
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<George0k00> pc_magas Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> George0k00, kalisperes
<George0k00> κατεβάζω το intel power gadget, software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-power-gadget-20 δεν είναι "πακέτο", κάνω make αλλά βγάζει σφάλματα
<George0k00> καμία ιδέα?
<pc_magas> George0k00, τι λες γι αυτό: http://askubuntu.com/questions/415016/make-file-error-trying-to-install-intel-power-gadget
<ee2455> George0k00: Ενδιαφέρον utility. Δεν το ήξερα.
<George0k00> ακόμα βγάζει σφάλματα http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15230229/ αλλά έκανε compile
<George0k00> το τρέχω ./power_gadget -e 1000 -d 10 και βγάζει:
<George0k00> RAPL not supported, or machine model 306d4 not recognized. Init failed!
<pc_magas> George0k00, isws to hardware na min to ypostirizei to gandet,
<pc_magas> philipballew Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Στην Λίστα έβαλα κάποιες προτάσεις που θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gr/2016-February/015922.html﻿
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-20
<koleygr> εγω εχω ενα openSuse κι ενα centOS
<koleygr> καποιο απο τα δυο χρησιμοποιει rpm
<koleygr> αλλα τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει ελαχιστα και δε θυμαμαι καν
<koleygr> το αλλο χρησιμοποιει yum
<koleygr> Αντε... καληνυχτα απο εμενα
<koleygr> ωρα μου
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-22
<sv2rcq> ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να διαγράψω ή έστω να απενεργοποιήσω τον λογαριασμό μου στο forum?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-24
<yakiza> kalispera na rotiso kati  eixa xrisimopisi mia edoli pio palia  pou borousa na epeksergasto ta profiles tou mozilla  ala dne boro na vro pia einai  prepi na itan kati  pou miazi me afto firefox --profilemanager
<yakiza>  kseri kapios?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-02-20
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> kjackal, kalisperes
<pc_magas> kjackal, kalisperes (Καλησπέρες)
<kjackal> hello pc_magas
<kjackal> ola kala?
<pc_magas> kjackal, nai
<kjackal> what's up?
<pc_magas> twra koito ton kwdika tou phpBB prokeimenou na ftiaksw kana bug se auto
<pc_magas> Logo oti kanw masters lew na symmetasxw sto Google Summer of code
<kjackal> ok mia xara!
<pc_magas> Den kserw akomi ean to GsoC dinei $5000 gia ka8e symetexonta
<pc_magas> u?
<kjackal> oxi den to ksero
<kjackal> alla giati na to hksera auto? pou kaneis masters?
<pc_magas> Πανεπηστήμιο Πειραιώς
<pc_magas> Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς "Ασφάλεια Ψηφιακών Συστημάτων"
<Jim__> Καλησπέρα. Να σας κάνω μία ερώτηση; Χάθηκε η γραμμή εργαλείων μου. Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να επιδιορθώσω το πρόβλημα;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-02-18
<captainrodos> gia sas paidia, neos sto ubuntu prwti mera gia tin akrivia kai genika se linux kai prospathw na to prosarmosw sta metra m, to kinito exei tin epilogi na ginete se topiko diktuo san pc diktuou wste n mpainw stous fakelous tou kai na metaferw arxeia asirmata. apla edw dn mou to vriskei to kinito sto topiko diktuo. prepei n egatastisw kati?
#ubuntu-gr 2019-02-24
<NewUser> Καλησπέρα. Μόλις εγκατέστησα ubuntu σε ενα παλιό υπολογιστή μου, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με ορισμένες απορίες που έχω;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-02-17
<kmkz> καλησπέρα. καποιος αντμιν εδώ;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-02-18
<kmkz> !
<kmkz> Μια βοήθεια με κάρτα γραφικών σε 19.10;
